# Sailors Can't find Parking Spaces



## IN HOC SIGNO (11 Jul 2006)

CTD said:
			
		

> I have called the Coxswain and the RPO at Nelles block sir a few times. No real response from them other then they replied Pte or Cpl, and I corrected them to Gunner or Bombardier.
> I even parked in the RPO's spot during non reserved hours only to be threatend that he would have the DND vehicle I drove towed and me charged.
> I was literally dragged out of the shower by the MP's.
> 
> ...



While I realize that all of this is said pretty much tongue in cheek it's just scary to contemplate sailors with loaded weapons being told to secure ground!
I'm surprised that the RPOs parking space has time limits...at Stad all Reserved Spots for senior appointments are reserved 24/7....your vehicle would have been towed here.
Just out of curiosty...would you have parked in the Base RSMs spot in Gagetown or Petawawa even if it was under the same circumstances?


----------



## Springroll (11 Jul 2006)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> at Stad all Reserved Spots for senior appointments are reserved 24/7....your vehicle would have been towed here.


Interesting story to go with this quote:

We accidentally parked in the base chief surgeon's spot one day when I had to take hubby in to the ER.
While there, we were told by the ER doc to get our arses into the base taxi and head to the neurosurgery dept at the QE2. 
Got back 5 hours later and was told about my screw up(I was the driver) by the ER nurse. We were not towed(thankfully) because the ER nurse let him know about the situation at the time. We were advised that if we had not had special circumstances we would have come back to no van at all.

There was no special designation on the parking spot though....so I am not sure how you are supposed to know what spot belongs to whom.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (11 Jul 2006)

Springroll said:
			
		

> Interesting story to go with this quote:
> 
> We accidentally parked in the base chief surgeon's spot one day when I had to take hubby in to the ER.
> While there, we were told by the ER doc to get our arses into the base taxi and head to the neurosurgery dept at the QE2.
> ...



That's interesting cause most of them are marked. I had a guest one day who parked in a restricted spot and he was towed and had to pay $179 to get his car back. Parking is a real hassle in Stad and even more so in the Dockyard. The idea with senior appointments reserved parking is that many are in at odd hours to catch up on paperwork or attend functions or other matters....I know I am and I often see other appointments in on weekends and silent hours....I am often there on Sundays...go figure...and to meet with folks after hours.
I'm glad that Nurse was quick to keep your car from towing...Those who are in to go to the gym can surely find spots other than the RPO or other appointees parking space.


----------



## Springroll (11 Jul 2006)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> I'm glad that Nurse was quick to keep your car from towing...Those who are in to go to the gym can surely find spots other than the RPO or other appointees parking space.



We were glad too....good thing I signed hubby into the log book...that is what saved our butts.
I do agree with you on the gym thing. It is probably easier to just park along the main drag and walk onto the base and to the gym, rather than try to find parking anywhere on there. It's tough enough trying to find parking in the hospital parking lot when quite a few hospital employees are parked in them(in patient parking that is).

and to bring this back onto topic, hubby and I kind of like that pic of the blue cadpat...hehehe


----------



## George Wallace (11 Jul 2006)

Looks to me like there is not the same set of Rules regarding Parking in place at Stadaconna.  We have had directives come down from NDHQ limiting the number of Parking Spaces that a Unit can 'Sign'.  In most cases it boils down to CO's and their RSM's, OC's and their Sgt Major's.  Apparently there is a certain percentage of parking that is allowed to be signed and the rest must be 'free', to accomondate Civilian visitors and the Handicapped.  This is something that the MPs should be able to set straight, and then again, it looks like there is also a lot of 'abuse' of the system being done there in Halifax.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (11 Jul 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Looks to me like there is not the same set of Rules regarding Parking in place at Stadaconna.  We have had directives come down from NDHQ limiting the number of Parking Spaces that a Unit can 'Sign'.  In most cases it boils down to CO's and their RSM's, OC's and their Sgt Major's.  Apparently there is a certain percentage of parking that is allowed to be signed and the rest must be 'free', to accomondate Civilian visitors and the Handicapped.  This is something that the MPs should be able to set straight, and then again, it looks like there is also a lot of 'abuse' of the system being done there in Halifax.



The problem is that there is so little of it. Stad and the Dockyard are built in the middle of a city. It's not like an Army Base where the Base is spread out with lots of places to put in parking...like Gagetown. Another problem is that we don't have a Q patch right handy where those folks just walk or bike in. You need 13 years seniority at Stad to get a space in Dockyard or an appointment that requires that you be instantly mobile like a Chaplain or a Medic etc. They started General Parking on the Parade Square about 10 years ago that gave a lot us old timers a major heart attack...but it's still bad. They should have spent some money on parking garages both at Stad and at the Dockyard and in fact Irving offered to build one at Dockyard a few years ago if the Base would allow a retail gas outlet...It didn't fly.
They have a parking committee here which the MPs have input into and there are only so many spaces for units...there just isn't a lot of spaces period.
Last time I talked to the B Comd about parking issues he was saying that Treasury Board is thinking about making parking a taxable benefit. Another wonderful morale builder...right up there with making the cooks lunch's a taxable benefit...which they instituted about 4 years ago.


----------



## George Wallace (11 Jul 2006)

I'm sure that a regular Bus Run would be an idea.  Probably was an option in the past, and cut during fiscal restraints in the '70's or 80's.


----------



## Sub_Guy (11 Jul 2006)

See here I was thinking that the main parking area for dockyard is owned by the city of Halifax, and they let the Navy use it.  I heard the Irving story before, and it makes no sense at all, considering Petawawa had a retail gas outlet for a while (don't know if the shell is still there).


----------



## CallOfDuty (11 Jul 2006)

Yes parking sucks at Stad.........when I do bring my car I have to park outside the base on the side streets.  Thank goodness the police don't give tickets in the 1 or 2 hour parking, even if you are there all day!  I love driving to work , as I can be there in 15 or 20 minutes (as compared to 1 hour on the metro transit!), but if you park on the streets, the crack-heads have a bad habit of breaking into cars. :threat:
  Uuggh


----------



## Springroll (11 Jul 2006)

CallOfDuty said:
			
		

> Yes parking sucks at Stad.........when I do bring my car I have to park outside the base on the side streets.  Thank goodness the police don't give tickets in the 1 or 2 hour parking, even if you are there all day!  I love driving to work , as I can be there in 15 or 20 minutes (as compared to 1 hour on the metro transit!), but if you park on the streets, the crack-heads have a bad habit of breaking into cars. :threat:
> Uuggh



Hubby starts taking the bus again on monday.
He actually prefers it over having to deal with idiotic drivers during rush hour, and it is cheaper than gas and insurance and toll.
Trying to find a parking spot on base, near the hospital is near impossible though. 
Wish they would fix that for thsoe that require post op care.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (12 Jul 2006)

Sub_Guy said:
			
		

> See here I was thinking that the main parking area for dockyard is owned by the city of Halifax, and they let the Navy use it.  I heard the Irving story before, and it makes no sense at all, considering Petawawa had a retail gas outlet for a while (don't know if the shell is still there).



No the parking down there belongs to us. There used to be Shell gas outlets on all the bases. When I joined I got myself a Shell credit card (my first credit card he he) cause I thought where ever I go in the system I can use this on Base.I think they had an agreement with Canex.
Now that they are freeing up money for Messes and institutions it would be nice if they'd re visit the idea of building parkades down in Dockyard and Stad. They just completed some General Parking where the old Chuffs and Puffs Mess used to be but it's only 250 spots and they've been gobbled up already....only a portion of it is general non reserved parking.


----------



## super26 (12 Jul 2006)

Even to get a parking pass for Stad or Dockyard you got to have 15 years in and than even with a pass you have to get there between 6:30 and 7:00 to get a spot!!


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (12 Jul 2006)

super26 said:
			
		

> Even to get a parking pass for Stad or Dockyard you got to have 15 years in and than even with a pass you have to get there between 6:30 and 7:00 to get a spot!!



Yep it's a real drag for a lot of folks. I heard there was an accident under the bridge at quiting time tonight. I hate that exit...I come out the back gate of Stad and try to turn left on Barrington. A lot of the traffic coming up from the dockyard turn wide into the outside lane and cut you off if you're trying to turn left up Barrington...a few folks need rules of the road refreshers it would seem...."turn into the lane closest to the right hand side of the road on a right turn!"


----------



## Sub_Guy (13 Jul 2006)

Rules of the road don't apply in victoria!   They always turn into the furthest lane, and slower traffic keep left applies here!   But we have plenty of parking here in esq to go around.

Here is what bothers me about Halifax.  While I was there on my sub training, the fleet was pretty much all out doing some exercise, and the parking lot was rather empty (for halifax) there were always spots near the tunnel.  So people without passes would park there, and yet they would still get towed.  I know they were in the wrong, but they were empty and it was in the afternoon!

The parking problem in Halifax was one of the reasons for me ditching my snow shovel and heading out west.


----------



## childs56 (13 Jul 2006)

Just to answer the question, would I have parked in the RSM's spot under the same circumstances,  YES.


----------



## Phrontis (9 Aug 2006)

Parking is one of those really emotive issues which get under peoples' skin.  Surely a parkade on either coast is the answer: relatively cheap to build and maintain, but a huge satisfier.


----------



## childs56 (9 Aug 2006)

I have a friend whom parked in a spot that said Reserved 24 hrs. When the MP asked him why he was parked in a Reserved parking spot he replied I am a Reservist.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (9 Aug 2006)

CTD said:
			
		

> I have a friend whom parked in a spot that said Reserved 24 hrs. When the MP asked him why he was parked in a Reserved parking spot he replied I am a Reservist.



.....and the MP said???


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (10 Aug 2006)

Parking on Stad is not so bad...if you drive a scooter   ;D

I get to enjoy it all again....I am going to be living-in again (Wellington House) when HLs takes off to IAP in 2 weeks.   

However, parking is GREAT at 0600 when I can get out of bed that early for morning PT...or at 1700 for evening PT.


----------



## Strike (12 Aug 2006)

Devil's advocate here...

I can understand being all pent up about the lack of parking when the only way to get to work is to drive.  But Halifax, of all places, has a half decent transit system.  Sure, it might take longer to get to and from, but it's good enough for everyone else.  Now, if you have to get back and forth from Stad/Dockyard to Shearwater, fine, drive to work.  If it's only between Stad and the dockyard, get off your behind and walk.

Awaiting the returning volleys...


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (12 Aug 2006)

Strike said:
			
		

> Devil's advocate here...
> 
> I can understand being all pent up about the lack of parking when the only way to get to work is to drive.  But Halifax, of all places, has a half decent transit system.  Sure, it might take longer to get to and from, but it's good enough for everyone else.  Now, if you have to get back and forth from Stad/Dockyard to Shearwater, fine, drive to work.  If it's only between Stad and the dockyard, get off your behind and walk.
> 
> Awaiting the returning volleys...



So its ok for every other base to have ample parking for its members but not Halifax?

Perhaps if Metro Transit ran every 10-15 minutes(like any other Transit system worth its salt) and not every 30 minutes (at best) to every 60 minutes (standard) I would be inclined to agree with you.


----------



## Springroll (13 Aug 2006)

As of today, my husband is hoping to find other means of transportation other than the bus.

While standing at the bus stop just before the bridge on the Halifax side, he was shot with a bb gun 4 times by a vehicle with 3 20-25yr olds in it. One of them left a small welt on his stomach but what ticks him and I off most is that he had just got off work and was still in his uniform(salt and peppers) when this happened. Police were contacted and they tried to get the full plate of buddies truck from the bridge commission, but were unable to see the plate due to the angle of the camera. They are unable to move any farther in the investigation.

Maybe the base should start instituting some sort of car pool program with the benefit of being able to park on base if you have 3 or more CF members in your vehicle.


----------



## Strike (13 Aug 2006)

> So its ok for every other base to have ample parking for its members but not Halifax?



NDHQ has the same problems, especially for those who work on the Hull side.  That's what happens when a base is located on prime real estate.

You've also got to look at when the dockyards were established -- WAY before the main mode of transportation was the automobile.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (13 Aug 2006)

> Maybe the base should start instituting some sort of car pool program with the benefit of being able to park on base if you have 3 or more CF members in your vehicle.



Dockyard already has something like that implemented for those that car pool.

Strike that is a given yet the public transit system here is not that great.


----------



## Springroll (13 Aug 2006)

gravyboat said:
			
		

> Just ride your bike to work like me.



My husband used to ride his bike from Cole Harbour to Stad last year.  
He would be riding now if he was allowed. 

My husband did tell me this morning on the drive into work that they do allow car pooler's to park in the parking lot of the fleet club and such, but priority is given to those with time in.


----------



## Springroll (13 Aug 2006)

gravyboat said:
			
		

> There is no time in rule at Fleeters, just a waiting list.



I didn't know that, gravyboat.
Thanks for the heads up...hubby is still in the search for a carpool.


----------



## childs56 (13 Aug 2006)

The MP laughed and told him to move or get a ticket.


----------



## jollyjacktar (14 Aug 2006)

Sub_Guy, the Irving story is from what I can gather true.  Irving did have the proviso of having a gas station on site.  However at this time in history DND had a larger CANEX organization in operation across the country then at present.  They did have gas stations, which as you pointed out were Shell brand pumps.  CANEX had a monopoly on selling to the mob at that time.  This was before bases were opened up to outside retailers like Tim Horton's, McDonald's etc.  They had to say no because of these reasons.  In today's climate of free trade so to speak they might be more receptive to such an offer.


----------



## Sub_Guy (14 Aug 2006)

True that!

My suggestion for those who are grabbing tissues while thinking of the parking situation, come on out to the best coast, where there is all kinds of parking available!!     >


----------



## jollyjacktar (14 Aug 2006)

Further to my last.  I also understand that they (those who wear the braid and make the BIG BIG decisions) kicked their collective asses afterwards for not taking Irving on their (in hind sight) generous in not self serving (NO PUN INTENDED....well in hind sight maybe) offer to ease future parking problems.

But really it is just that we are paying the OD's too much money so the buggers can afford to drive really nice cars and bikes etc, thus wanting to take up the parking spots of us old buggers who through our own fiscal mismanagement, ex-wives etc cannot afford the really nice goodies the young pups have.  And so we are really jealous....  (damn this was supposed to be my inside voice.......  >)


----------



## GO!!! (14 Aug 2006)

My eternally enterprising self now wonders;

Is there sufficient real estate in close proximity to the base on which a parking garage could be built? 

How much would you pay (monthly) to use it?

Oh, and in Edmonton, we have more parking than you can shake a stick at, and most of it is electrified too!


----------



## Sub_Guy (15 Aug 2006)

Why yes there is!

Irving had wanted to build a parking garage there before.....  But no, read thread....

Have a look at google earth, you can clearly see the parking lot outside dockyard...


But, I was told   : that the area that is used by Dockyard for parking isn't DND property that the town and DND sort of have an agreement (DND property line ends on that road, I forget the name, but runs between dockyard and the parking, so I have been told.....) going, that they will let DND use it....... In reality if thats true or not I don't really care, but still something should be done about the parking situation in Halifax.


----------



## jollyjacktar (15 Aug 2006)

The street you are thinking of is Provo Wallis St.  The land is DND, the only part that is "no man's land" is the tiny bit of high ground above the Center Gate area which is now used by the junior members who cannot by means of TI obtain a parking permit for general parking.  This area is used at your own risk, and risk there is.  Some of the guys from my ship using this spot have had their vehicles broken into twice in the same month.  The dirtbags find it a happy hunting ground.  

I do have a legal parking pass and park in a safer area, but have also found myself ripped off.  I suppose it was bound to happen with the price of gas and all, but some SOB helped him/herself to a couple of Jerry cans worth while I was on board overnight for two days last month.

GO!!!, what Irving proposed was a multi level garage.  As Sub_Guy stated there is plenty of room, however I think with the costs that would be involved nowadays the idea would not be feasible or affordable just so some poor hairy bags could park their car.  Afterall there is plenty of parking inside the dockyard for the really high mucky mucks.....


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (18 Aug 2006)

Springroll said:
			
		

> As of today, my husband is hoping to find other means of transportation other than the bus.
> 
> While standing at the bus stop just before the bridge on the Halifax side, he was shot with a bb gun 4 times by a vehicle with 3 20-25yr olds in it. One of them left a small welt on his stomach but what ticks him and I off most is that he had just got off work and was still in his uniform(salt and peppers) when this happened. Police were contacted and they tried to get the full plate of buddies truck from the bridge commission, but were unable to see the plate due to the angle of the camera. They are unable to move any farther in the investigation.
> 
> Maybe the base should start instituting some sort of car pool program with the benefit of being able to park on base if you have 3 or more CF members in your vehicle.



Man that really sucks. There is way too much of this anonymous vandalism and stupidity going on...everywhere and it is often done to innocent people standning waiting for a bus too.
Last year my house got paintballed all the way down the side...(my house is a corner lot)...broke some of my vinyl siding and there were a lot of balls went off near the furnace intake....nice eh? I figure it was punks driving by in a car. I put up a fence this year so it would take more effort than they can probably muster to deface the side of my house this year.
If it's any consolation Springroll....it's probably a one in million occurance...although I have heard of people being hit with stuff while crossing the bridge on the footpath as well.  ???


----------



## Springroll (18 Aug 2006)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> If it's any consolation Springroll....it's probably a one in million occurance...although I have heard of people being hit with stuff while crossing the bridge on the footpath as well.  ???



We are hoping it was and that him being in his uniform was just an easier target.
Regardless, he now travels on the bus in civies and has his eyes peeled for the truck.

Not sure what the base is doing about it, but he was told to make an incident report and send it to the watch officer, Int officer and the PA office...so who knows what they will do about it.


----------



## CallOfDuty (18 Aug 2006)

.....great....I bus and walk the bridge almost everyday and now I have to worry about that kind of crap???  jeeez.


----------



## tasop_999 (20 Aug 2006)

Sorry to hear about the drive-by...that kind of crap has a habit of happening close to the base on either coast.  Victoria is getting very bad because Esquimalt is the only area of town where lower income individuals can afford a place to live.  When Mommy or Daddy or both are stoned and their kids are bored, what is the first thing they do? Well, go vandalize some cars of course! The parking lots that are located outside the perimeter of the base have become havens for criminals.  Before I left the coast in 2005 for Ontario, there were a rash of break-ins during the weekend when the boys were on duty and they would park their cars for the night.  I got so fed up with it I began parking in the Lang Cove lot and walking the distance to the Dockyard.  It was a pain in the A$$, but my car survived.  The bottom line is that the crime around bases is a symptom of the poverty that exists in those locations.  It's just too bad that people have no respect anymore, especially for those of us who wear the uniform.


----------



## GO!!! (20 Aug 2006)

tasop_999 said:
			
		

> The bottom line is that the crime around bases is a symptom of the poverty that exists in those locations.  It's just too bad that people have no respect anymore, especially for those of us who wear the uniform.



Edmonton Police Services north side precinct is in a terrible part of town. Crack houses, hookers, needles on the street, the whole 9 yards. They surrounded their staff parking lot with a 12 foot chain link fence topped with triple barbed wire. You need a code to get in _and_ out.

I know a few guys that work there, and they'v never had a problem with break - ins or vandalism...

I suppose this could be an opportunity for someone to apply the principle "Know your men and support their welfare" and build a fence!!


----------



## tasop_999 (22 Aug 2006)

The only thing with barbed wire and such around the parking lots in both Halifax and Esquimalt is the aesthetics.  In Victoria especially people are very sensitive to new and strange sights that make their little paradise look too military.  I guess the big grey things floating in the water are really office buildings.  Anyways, I don't think there is an easy solution to the problem except to move the fence surrounding the base back to encompass the parking lots too.  Top it off with razor wire and see what happens when some bum tries to scale it and make a quick buck by breaking into cars.


----------



## big_johnson1 (22 Aug 2006)

tasop_999 said:
			
		

> Anyways, I don't think there is an easy solution to the problem except to move the fence surrounding the base back to encompass the parking lots too.  Top it off with razor wire and see what happens when some bum tries to scale it and make a quick buck by breaking into cars.



Yeah until someone cuts themselves, then the media will jump all over it and before you know it he'll be the victim.

Parking in Esquimalt would be better if more took advantage of the blue boat from Colwood.. If you live in the PMQs you can walk or bike, or if you so desire you can park your car down by the dock, in a fairly secure area.


----------



## Navalsnpr (23 Aug 2006)

When I joined the Navy I too was surprised at the parking issue. However after closely looking at the situation, it makes sense how the Army & Air Force Bases/Stations don't normally have parking problems as they are located outside areas that have large populations and have enough land to provide parking. Headquarters (NDHQ/LFCA/LFAA to name a few) as well as the Navy's are located in the centre of major city centres, therefore land is at a premium and a parking problem exists. 

I can not see DND spending a large amount of money to fabricate a new parkade for HQ's or the Navy's on either coast as is costs too much. I'd rather see money put into increasing/upgrading equipment and increasing personnel numbers within the CF.

As for reserved parking at Stad, the Pullen Building is open from midnight Sunday night through midnight Friday night as there is a lot of shift work ongoing, thus one of the reasons for reserved parking spots being reserved 24/7.

The ferry used to run from the dockyard to NAD and that permitted anyone to be able to park in Dartmouth and take the ferry across regardless of time in. That may be something to look into.

As for cars being broken into in the Dockyard, I find the best thing to do is ensure you have nothing visible within the car that may be of use to anyone else. Ensure everything is in the trunk or in the glove box. I know of people who will remove their MACPASS as well.

This is a topic that has been discussed for years and years at the parking pass committee in Halifax and I would anticipate that it will continue to be discussed for the next 10-20 years.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (23 Aug 2006)

Navalsnipr said:
			
		

> This is a topic that has been discussed for years and years at the *parking pass committee* in Halifax and I would anticipate that it will continue to be discussed for the next 10-20 years.



And I THINK we just found the problem.  A "parking pass _what_'?  Is that anything at all like any form of a military CoC?  Command decision??

 ;D

Well folks, all kinds of parking here in front of Wellington at night...just get here early cause there is no signs indicating parking restrictions that I have seen so far...

AND I only charge $5 a day!


----------



## STONEY (27 Aug 2006)

Like Navalsniper said sailors have been wineing about parking for the last 50 years . There is 10 times more parking now then there was only 20 years ago when that huge lot outside the Halifax dockyard used to be a cn railyard. You ane better off than the general population who manage to comute to work every day  and don't have reserved parking. Maybe someone should look into a DND Link service like the one that connects Cole Harbour with downtown Halifax in 20 minutes in air conditioned comfort and runs every 15 minutes during rush hours and has plenty of free parking. There is plenty of empty space owned by DND in the Halifax area that could be used as a controlled access parking lot and have a shuttle bus run to a few spots on base. Like my old boss used to tell me " what do you need a parking space for, if the Navy had wanted you to have a car it would have issued you one" 

Cheers.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (27 Aug 2006)

Good idea about the the DND Link Stoney, would be nice. BTW did your boss have a car?


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (27 Aug 2006)

STONEY said:
			
		

> Like Navalsniper said sailors have been wineing about parking for the last 50 years . There is 10 times more parking now then there was only 20 years ago when that huge lot outside the Halifax dockyard used to be a cn railyard. You ane better off than the general population who manage to comute to work every day  and don't have reserved parking. Maybe someone should look into a DND Link service like the one that connects Cole Harbour with downtown Halifax in 20 minutes in air conditioned comfort and runs every 15 minutes during rush hours and has plenty of free parking. There is plenty of empty space owned by DND in the Halifax area that could be used as a controlled access parking lot and have a shuttle bus run to a few spots on base. Like my old boss used to tell me " what do you need a parking space for, if the Navy had wanted you to have a car it would have issued you one"
> 
> Cheers.



Sounds like one of those "we had to walk to school when I was a kid, uphill and thru waist deep snow" stories.

Things being f$$ked up in the past is NOT a reason to accept them being f$$ked up now.

 :

They could have done better with the space of the old C & POs quarters space.  How about...a 4 level parkade?

duh


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (27 Aug 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> And I THINK we just found the problem.  A "parking pass _what_'?  Is that anything at all like any form of a military CoC?  Command decision??
> 
> ;D
> 
> ...



You're living in Wellington House now? May God have mercy on your soul!!
I first lived there in 1978 as an OCdt....it doesn't look like they've done anything in there since! INcluding getting rid of the vermin!!

And yeah you're right just cause things were bad twenty years ago doesn't mean we have to put up with it now....high time they fixed the Pariking problem.
And yes there is an almighty parking pass committee!


----------



## GO!!! (27 Aug 2006)

STONEY said:
			
		

> Like Navalsniper said sailors have been wineing about parking for the last 50 years .


...and they are still ignored, but recruiting of sailors has become a problem. Coincidence? I think not.



> There is 10 times more parking now then there was only 20 years ago when that huge lot outside the Halifax dockyard used to be a cn railyard.


_Only_ 20 years ago?



> You ane better off than the general population who manage to comute to work every day  and don't have reserved parking.


Spoken like a true lifer who has never had to work as a member of the "general population" without the assistance of a pension. To bring you back to the twenty first century, parking is a necessity for many soldiers, due to the poor public transportation on bases and the extreme hours that we work. 


> Like my old boss used to tell me " what do you need a parking space for, if the Navy had wanted you to have a car it would have issued you one"


"You joined the army, the army did'nt join you"
"If you don't like it, release"
"We were beaten for that when I was a Private"
Shall I add your quote to the list of the handlebar moustache wearing crowd's favorite sayings?

The military does not have recruiting and retention problems because of "big" things, like fear of being killed, hard work, etc. It has these problems due to a multitude of petty annoyances, like not enough parking, crappy postings, and people who (like you) dismiss their concerns.


----------



## Strike (27 Aug 2006)

> To bring you back to the twenty first century, parking is a necessity for many soldiers, due to the poor public transportation on bases and the extreme hours that we work.



Spoken like someone who has never had to get a hold of anyone out there (Halifax) after 1600.   ;D ;D

Having spent 3 years in Shearwater I think I can throw that little jab in there... 

As for public transpo, having lived in quite a few places in my lifetime, Halifax is better than many.  At least they have one.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (28 Aug 2006)

Strike said:
			
		

> Spoken like someone who has never had to get a hold of anyone out there (Halifax) after 1600.   ;D ;D
> 
> Having spent 3 years in Shearwater I think I can throw that little jab in there...
> 
> As for public transpo, having lived in quite a few places in my lifetime, Halifax is better than many.  At least they have one.



I think it;s about equity too though. This was the whole reason for the Post Differential Allowance, so that CF pers in one high cost region are not disadvantaged in their Quality of Life to people who are in low cost regions. Parking is another of those factors. When I was posted in Gagetown or Petawawa there was no trouble parking because the Bases are located in the middle of nowhere (apologies to those who are there). In Halifax, Stadacona and Dockyard, we are smack in the middle of the city.
As a Department Head "I'm alright Jack," I have my own space guaranteed but my staff have to search for up to half an hour when they come to a meeting, visit the (CS)OR or get their mail at S90 to find a place where they can park for more than an hour without getting towed away. Admittedly the Dockyard staff can walk...and they do most of the time. The folks from Shearwater and Windsor Park...not so much.
I agree that things cannot just be kept status quo because it was that way in "Dad's Army."
Maybe now that there is a little bit more money flowing our way we can look at adequate parking garages and some novel solutions.


----------



## Strike (28 Aug 2006)

What is the deal with the parking passes anyhow?  Obviously certain high ranks have their own spots.  How exactly do the others get distributed?  Time in does not seem like a fair assessment.  Maybe there should be a lotto or something every year.  That way everyone who wants a spot actually has a chance of getting one.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (28 Aug 2006)

Strike said:
			
		

> What is the deal with the parking passes anyhow?  Obviously certain high ranks have their own spots.  How exactly do the others get distributed?  Time in does not seem like a fair assessment.  Maybe there should be a lotto or something every year.  That way everyone who wants a spot actually has a chance of getting one.



It goes by Time in and appointment. If you are a Department Head etc you probably have the TI also. I think you need 14 years in to get an alocated space in the Dockyard and something like 12 to get one at Stad.


----------



## navymich (28 Aug 2006)

I remember years ago when I was sailing out east, that the early crew (i.e. message centre dayman, early cook etc) got passes to use only while they were on early shift, to allow them to park right at the gates at dockyard.  Is this still in effect?  I knew a couple of sigs that always jumped at the chance to be early man just to be able to drive and park.


----------

